

Ask HN: thoughts on .io domain? - coolpalm

every variation (that I like) of the .com domain for my business is taken. As is .net - both just redirect to landing pages. However, the .io domain is available and although my business has nothing to do with input/output, the .io domain sounds good.<p>Can anyone think of a reason to avoid .io?
======
freddealmeida
I'm not sure if .io has a disparate effect on users clicking on natural links.
There few .io sites in the world (approx 100K according to
<http://goo.gl/hXm4i>) so there is no clear line yet.

If it fits your project, is easy to remember for your customer segment, go for
it.

------
rorrr
If every combination is taken, you might have some legal problems with
trademarks.

If you register something.io, and they already took something.com, there's a
good chance

1) They are in the same business selling "something"

2) They were there before you

3) They might have registered the trademark "something"

If they decide to sue you, you will probably lose.

It also might be hard to market .io to non-tech people, pretty much everyone
expects .com (.org and .net are alright, but not great either).

